

Browsers and Apps in 2012 - bookwormAT
http://www.tbray.org/ongoing/When/201x/2012/05/02/Web-Futurez

======
officialchicken
The distinction will remain on iOS until Apple opens up mobile webkit for
UIWebViews. Until then, I'm just left with wrappers, bridges, and perfectly
documented API's that I just can't access easily or readily
(WebScriptCallFrame, WebFrame, ScriptDebugger, etc.)

I guess I'm really really looking forward to implementing yet another iOS
HTML5 modal dialog... there are similar but different problems on android.

------
Kilimanjaro
Someday internet connection will be so fast, and computers will be so fast,
and browsers will be so fast that apps and pages will merge into one web,
where doing FaceTime in Facebook or playing Diablo in my browser will be a
matter of clicking a link, something apps can't do right now. So in the end,
browsers win.

I'll check back this post in 2020.

~~~
bookwormAT
While I can imagine such a development, I have learned that any prediction of
how tech evolves within 7 years is complete nonesense.

------
rudiger
Is there a version of Instagram that's more open to the Web?

